# TOO FUNNY.....?



## bloonskiller911 (Nov 1, 2014)

I just want to preface this with "I love backyardherds.com!" 

I find it so amusing when I log on and the first pictures I see scrolling along the top include, babies of all sorts!! Followed by bull riding, oozing sores, snotty noses, mucus discharge, udders/teats, and vulvas!!

I laugh at myself each time. Firstly, because none of it phases me, even though it will gross out a co-worker. Secondly, because I invariably have to click on each picture and look up each thread to read about the pictures!

Just my two cents.  I wonder does anyone else does the same thing?


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 1, 2014)

Yep! 
Sometimes there is a picture and I think "oh how cute- who is this?".
Sometimes I do wish the yuckier photos weren't on the scroll bar but at the same time it is farming and you have the good, bad, sad, ugly.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 1, 2014)

So, other people picture stalk too? Now I don't feel so weird.......


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 1, 2014)

Baymule said:


> So, other people picture stalk too? Now I don't feel so weird.......



No Baymule- you are weird.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 1, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> No Baymule- you are weird.


takes one to know one!!


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Nov 3, 2014)

I also enjoy when I see some of my own pictures there!


----------



## kinder (Nov 3, 2014)

Me too !!. Though I do read for the experience , The good. bad. sad, and the ugly. .


----------

